# Oil v Acrylic



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I've just recently switched from painting in acrylic to painting in oil. I'd be interested in hearing what you experience folks think about the pros and cons of both mediums. 

The most obvious difference is the drying time, but there are so many other factors, flow of the paint and the blending of the colors and the darkening of colors when dry. I'd be interested to hear opinions on all of this. 

Here is a picture I painted first in acrylic and then in oils. For some strange reason I think I do better in oils. The first picture below is acrylic and the second one is oil. Yeah I know, I need to learn how to take better photos.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I started painting in oils but didn't like handling their toxicity such as the smell and needing solvents to clean the brushes. I would always watch not to get paint anywhere, even the easel (I'd wrap it in plastic when I was painting, yeah I know, I'm weird). So after only a few years of painting occasionally I quit.

I only started acrylics a few years ago and I wished I started earlier, they dry fast, only need water to clean up, no toxic solvents involved and of course they dry fast. And they feel like oil, that's the one thing I missed when I switched from oil to watercolor.

Another plus for acrylics is that you can use them like watercolor, on watercolor paper, or like oil, on canvas. And their smell is easy on the nose and doesn't linger.

BTW Both of your painting are done equally well. The color of the oil looks more brighter but technique wise both are good.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Thanks Liz*

I think you are in the majority when it comes to preferring acrylics over oil. I was at Hobby Lobby and told someone I switched from acrylic to oil and they said why on Earth would you do that. LOL 

As far as I'm concern my jury is still out on which one I'm going to settle on permanently. I agree that the smell of some of the oil stuff is a problem, especially the resin.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Some people think that unless it's painted in oils, it's not a "real" painting. I say paint with whatever you feel most comfortable working with. And who's to say you have to settle on one or the other? Lot's of professional oil painters also produce paintings in acrylics or other kinds of paint.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Welcome Marco*

Welcome to the forum. There is a heading that says "Introductions" on the Artist Forum first page. Why don't you tell us about yourself.

Funny you mentioned mixing mediums, I'm right now working on a picture that I'm doing some of it oil and some of it in acrylic. The only thing I need to be very careful is not to put acrylic over oil. I know from experience with painting rooms that it will peel for sure if you do that. Funny though oil over acrylic will not peel. I don't know the science behind it, but I know it's true.


----------

